# NVBK Championship Cat1 2010 - Video of the champion



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Stéphane Dewaelheyns and his dog Hergos van het Groentenhof aka RACKY repeated last year's victory and became Champion Cat1. They were Champion in Cat1 last year and in Cat2 the year before.

Great to see a team mate win again  

Our other team mate, Joeri Van Heuckelom got a 6th place with Genk van het Groentenhof. After 5 years of competition this was Genk's last trial and he'll be living a happy retirement now.

Link to the video of the winner. Enjoy :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyRNmoeVZ2s


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

If I ever get the chance to come watch, will you be my personal tour guide and translator?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

No problem, I'm used to doing that 

Here the video of the Vice Champion too. It was a very close battle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccvxKgXRM6A


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the ruling with all the double commands and excessive movement in BR ? The guy uses his voice and a hand signal, throws his head around like he got punched, and change of positions he steps in front of the dog to give the command. I have always been curious about this, some people are sneakier than others with the double commands, but this guy no.

Takes a lot out of the OB for me to see this kind of thing. If I could point and speak the command I have to admit I would be all over it. I just have not seen it that much in a trial. Most are better at hiding it I guess. No point deduction for that ?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i also wondered if you can explain ,the purpose of the excercise of sending the dog out to the fence where it stands on its back legs and front legs are up on the fence, ? i dont understand this exercise or what it would be used for in real life?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i also wondered if you can explain ,the purpose of the excercise of sending the dog out to the fence where it stands on its back legs and front legs are up on the fence, ? i dont understand this exercise or what it would be used for in real life?


 this is their version of a straight ahead


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the ruling with all the double commands and excessive movement in BR ? The guy uses his voice and a hand signal, throws his head around like he got punched, and change of positions he steps in front of the dog to give the command. I have always been curious about this, some people are sneakier than others with the double commands, but this guy no.
> 
> Takes a lot out of the OB for me to see this kind of thing. If I could point and speak the command I have to admit I would be all over it. I just have not seen it that much in a trial. Most are better at hiding it I guess. No point deduction for that ?


Do you mean with the jumps? There it is allowed to give a voice command and a hand signal at the same time, as long as your feet don't move (There is a mark on the grass, at the bottom of the jump and that's where your foot has to be. You have to stay on the same spot).

As for the positions, you are allowed to prepare yr dog for an exercise (tell your dog which exercise will follow) but it's not allowed to already say the command. The actual exercise starts when you give the command and move away from your dog. Double commands aren't allowed with any exercise. It will make you lose some or all points, depending on the exercise.

What he is doing is saying to his dog "Pay attention, you have to do the positions". Then he steps back and says "stand". That's when the actual exercise starts. When giving that command it's not allowed to give extra signals.

This guy is a very experienced handler and knows exactly what he's allowed to do. 
If you do too much preparation, you get punished in the "general presentation" score, but he knows exactly how far he can go.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i also wondered if you can explain ,the purpose of the excercise of sending the dog out to the fence where it stands on its back legs and front legs are up on the fence, ? i dont understand this exercise or what it would be used for in real life?


As Tim already said, this is the straight ahead.
You have to point your dog in a certain direction and send him ahead. The dog has to run straight forward and jump every obstacle until he reaches the end of the field (where he can't go any further because of the public, a wall, etc...). The dog doesn't have to put his front legs on the fence. At 2m from the fence there is a line which the dog has to pass.
At the side where the dog has to go, there are marks on the floor to define the score (clean straight (maximum score), medium angle (-1pt) or large angle (-2pts)).
On the video you can see the dog that became vice champion has maximum score because he went straight ahead and jumped the obstacle. The dog that became champion loses 1pt for not jumping the obstacle and hence making a small angle.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the videos. Great to see.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Martine, give my congrats to joeri. if you have video could you ask joeri if you could post it or send it to me . I would like to see their performance .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The command and the hand signals has always been a double command as long as I can remember. I could care less, but it is not just him that does this, I see almost everyone doing it. I was curious about it, and if maybe it was such a small point deduction that it would be worth doing anyway.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Hello Martine, give my congrats to joeri. if you have video could you ask joeri if you could post it or send it to me . I would like to see their performance .


I taped it but I still have to edit and upload it. Coming soon


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> *The command and the hand signals* has always been a double command as long as I can remember. I could care less, but it is not just him that does this, *I see almost everyone doing it.* I was curious about it, and if maybe it was such a small point deduction that it would be worth doing anyway.


In BR, for the jumps it is allowed (always has been) and therefore a lot of handlers do it. Doesn't cost you any points.

Personally, I don't do it, because it is impossible to always do it at the same moment and in exactly the same way and I don't want to confuse my dog. However, if I ever have a dog that needs it, I'll do it too.
A lot of people do the hand movement, because they are using "la baguette" while training (stick correction to the dog's legs coming from beneath) and they want the dog to think this will follow and hence do more effort.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The command and the hand signals has always been a double command as long as I can remember. I could care less, but it is not just him that does this, I see almost everyone doing it. I was curious about it, and if maybe it was such a small point deduction that it would be worth doing anyway.


:roll:](*,)In BR Jeff, for certain exercises certain gestures or preparatory techniques are allowed. Its not considered extra or double commands in Belgium!!! As long as you can remember in the sports in which you participated outside of Belgium correct? Yes pretty much all the BR competitors do this. No, it probably wouldn't hurt to lose minimal "general allure" points in competition.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yes, I forgot you know so much about dog sports. What was I thinking ? You have done exactly **** all, but can tell me all about belgian ring. Good to know I have that resource at hand at all times. Tell me all about French ring while you are at it, and PSA, and whatever else you are so good at.

Everyone is a dog trainer, just ask them.


----------

